# ~ ATX und Molex Stecker austauschen ~



## 'pewFalicard (13. Juni 2009)

Aloha,

wie der Titel schon erahnen lässt, möchte ich die Stecker der Kabel meines Be-Quiet Dark Power 550W austauschen. Die sind mir alle zu bunt (schwarz, weiß, blau, rot ...). Nur leider weiß ich nicht, wo ich da anders FARBIGE Stecker, egal ob Molex oder ATX, herbekomme.

Bei conrad.de oder reichelt.de habe ich dergleichen nix finden können. Wenn, dann immer ganze Kabel.

Oder ist es vlt einfacher, wenn ich meine Stecker einfach in der gewünschten Farbe lackiere?

lg,

'pew


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2009)

lackieren wäre echt besser, auch weil du sonst an den neuen verbindungestellen der kabel schwachpunkte hättest. bei datenkabeln kein so großes prob, aber bei strom kann das auch mal zu nem durchschmoren führen...


----------



## 'pewFalicard (13. Juni 2009)

das ist natürlich ein Argument. wenn ich die Stecker aber lackiere, ist die Farbe anfällig gegen "Benutzung" - sprich wärend des Zusammenbaues oder allein, wenn ich die Kabel wieder in die lackierten Stecker zurückstecke.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juni 2009)

also, natürlich kann der lack/die farbe bei benutzung auch mal abgehen oder so - is halt die frage, wie oft du rumsteckst, und ob man das überhaupt sieht, wenn man mal ins gehäuse reinschaut.

was mir noch einfällt: die kabel, die in die molexstecker gehen, enden ja als "pins", und die pins kann man AFAIK auch ohne beschädigung aus dem stecker entfernen. da is so ne kleine nase, die man runterdrückt, dann kann man das kabel einfach inkl. pin aus dem stecker ziehen. schau mal von der vorderseite in den stecker rein, dann siehst du diese nase ggf.

und wenn man die nase dann wieder zurechtrückt, kann man das kabel+pin wieder in einen (anderen) stecker einführen und neu "fixieren". d.h. wenn du doch andersfarbige stecker findest, wäre das doch ne möglichkeit.

welche farbe suchst du denn?


hier ein auseinandergebauter stecker: http://members.optusnet.com.au/~thw01f//molex%20pin%20remover/pins_removed.jpg da sieht man die nasen nicht so gut, aber hier, diese abstehenden teile: http://www.ocforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=41005&stc=1&d=1113536656


----------



## 'pewFalicard (13. Juni 2009)

dank dir, aber is alles n alter hut ;').

is ja nicht mein erster rechner den ich mir zusammbaue ;').

und JA, man sieht die gesammte hardware, sonst würd ich ja nicht auf ein bestimmtes design setzen, wenn alles hinter nem deckel verschwindet ;').


----------



## Fabian (14. Juni 2009)

@Herbboy:Welche Schwachpunkte meinst du?,wenn er die Kabel aus dem Stecker mit Hilfe eines Pin Removers entfernt und dann andere druaf macht,entstehen keine.

Hier gibt es die Stecker:

Caseking.de » Modding » AC Ryan ConnectX


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2009)

@Fabian: ich meinte das problem, wenn er die kabel einfach durchschneidet und zusammenfügt. hatte vergessen, dass man die pins ja rel. leicht entfernen kann.

@pwe: wenn das ein alter hut ist, wo is dann das problem? entweder du findest andere farben oder nicht  lackieren als "not"lösung is sowieso ne option, und ich meinte halt, dass man selbst bei nem blick rein sicher nicht sofort sehen kann, FALLS der lack ein bisschen unsauber is oder so


----------

